# Do I really need body armour for DH riding?



## Cha (May 20, 2015)

By body armour I mean stuff like Fox Titans which includes chest, back and shoulder protection. Do I really need them? I have the idea they will make me slower so if not wearing them could only result in temporary pain or a few months of pain to fully heal, I wouldn't want to wear it. How important is it? 

-Things already on my list:
Full Face Helmet
DH gloves
Leatt neck brace
Full Knee+Shin pads
Elbow pads


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

If you're wearing the stuff on your list, you're probably well enough protected. If you are asking should you wear the list, the answer is yes.

Not all injuries are temporary. I'm in physical therapy school and on my clinical rotations. I've treated guys in their 30s with total knee replacements from MX and snowboarding crashes. You do not want a knee replacement. 

A broken elbow can easily end with the inability to full straighten your arm. Forever.
much the same story with knuckles and fingers.


----------



## X Motocross Racer (Jun 24, 2014)

The more protection the better, depends on where you ride too? Trees, rocks, roots, going off your intended line and hitting something is never good, if your worried about crashing then your better off getting protection the more the better, I have been considering a neck brace, I don't currently wear shin pads, but a pedal (Race Face Atals, flats) in the shin last week wasn't very nice, still healing from that. Other then that I wear everything else on your list. I wear it all under my Jersey and Pants and don't even notice it on. Cheers!


----------



## OldAndNew62 (Dec 13, 2014)

-Things already on my list:
Full Face Helmet
DH gloves
Leatt neck brace
Full Knee+Shin pads
Elbow pads 


Don't see goggles on the list


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just talking about this. Local place requires FF, knees and elbows that's it to ride.


I was planning on knees, elbows, FF, gloves and goggles just to go check it out and kind see if I like it.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

You never really need protection until you need protection. I'd say it just depends on how well you can handle a bike. Everybody crashes, just skilled riders do it less often. I wear very little, and always wish I had more when my skin has been removed.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Do you NEED it? That depends on you. I have seen people ride at a bike park wearing a lid, so I guess they think they do not need a FF. It all depends on what chances you are willing to take. I wear almost everything--hard knee/shin/elbow/forearm, comp shirt with hard shoulder/chest, spine, and FF. Plan to use a neck brace this summer after I figure out how to use it with my shirt. Last summer's crash was somewhat severe. Dislocated collarbone, busted ribs, and, as time is showing, other injuries. It would have been much worse without all that protection, including the shirt. It all depends on what you are will to take a chance with. You only need one severe crash to have severe injuries.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

For XC I usually wear gloves and glasses only (sometimes light knee/elbow pads if it is singletrack). When I ride DH I use a chest/back vest armor, DH gloves, wrist braces, knee and elbow pads, FF and Goggles. 

I'm getting older (37) and also heavier, and appear to be not as bouncy as I used to be - when I crash, it hurts a lot more than it used to! (I broke a wrist last year that has taken a loooooong time to heal). 

Do I *need*it the protection, I'd say YES when I crash, but no when I stay rubber side down!


----------



## TheBicycleHater (Feb 2, 2012)

Cha said:


> By body armour I mean stuff like Fox Titans which includes chest, back and shoulder protection. Do I really need them? I have the idea they will make me slower so if not wearing them could only result in temporary pain or a few months of pain to fully heal, I wouldn't want to wear it. How important is it?
> 
> -Things already on my list:
> Full Face Helmet
> ...


I think it depends on where you are riding and if you are experienced....if not so experienced and getting into DH or more into DH, then it might be a good idea. You have to remember that for the most part body armor will NOT prevent broken bones if you hit the ground or rocks or logs with enough force. I have an older body armor suit I keep with me and wear at places like Keystone resort in Colorado, at Winter Park where I ride the most, I don't wear my body armor, only knee/shin pads....I have fallen hard at Keystone and the body armor saved me from a puncture in my side from the handlebars and lots of dirt rash from sliding down the trail and rocks....I still got a nasty bruise from the impact but I was glad I had it on during that ride.

They can be hot as you really need to wear body armor with a T-shirt of some type, hopefully a good breathable one. If you don't wear a T under it, it will get itchy and nappy from wearing it all day. I don't wear mine much these days because it won't work with my Leatt brace because it has a huge spine protector that bumps into the neck brace and doesn't allow it to sit on my body properly. But I believe most of the new ones are meant to work with a neck brace.

I wouldn't say they restrict movement or make me slower, but mine does have sort of a "kidney belt" to it...basically a 12" wide piece of velcro you cinch across your stomach and in turn it cinches the whole thing to my body and that part, depending on how tight you make it, will restrict your breathing through your stomach.

If you can get one for cheap I would do it...keep it in the car just in case....ride with it a few times and see how it feels...they def are not cheap, but neither are ER bills.

See this pic of the rock garden at Keystone....I've gotten better at it over the years carrying speed though it, but man it is not easy and you can fall so awkwardly in there....could be a good place for body suit


----------



## X Motocross Racer (Jun 24, 2014)

Shoes, also need a good pair of shoes if using flats. proper shoes make a big difference in your feet staying on the pedals. I have Five Ten Impacts and love them.



X Motocross Racer said:


> The more protection the better, depends on where you ride too? Trees, rocks, roots, going off your intended line and hitting something is never good, if your worried about crashing then your better off getting protection the more the better, I have been considering a neck brace, I don't currently wear shin pads, but a pedal (Race Face Atals, flats) in the shin last week wasn't very nice, still healing from that. Other then that I wear everything else on your list. I wear it all under my Jersey and Pants and don't even notice it on. Cheers!


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Always remember the mountain biker's prayer:

God grant me the serenity to walk what I cannot ride,

The courage to ride what I can,

And the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

I would generally say you do not, it does tend to get in the way and be uncomfortable, however, it is always nice to have extra protection if you feel like you need it. Something that is light and not bulky and cumbersome like the 661 EXO Short Sleeve Jacket.

661 EXO Short Sleeve Jacket | EVA foam padding | full zip

It is form fitting and has pads up on the shoulders and chest. You dont look like a dumbass, cosplaying, laarping nerd with them on like you would most other protective body suits. Like the ones that have giant shoulder pads that you split the seams of your one-size-too-small walmart shirt when stretching it over the bulky design. Seeing those dudes at the bike park I have no idea how they have any range of motion to actually ride effectively. Most of the time it looks like they are struggling just to breath or lift their arms.

Something like this..


----------



## ilikecereal (Jan 8, 2015)

I always wear body armor when riding... into combat.

Huzzah!


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

ARandomBiker said:


> If you're wearing the stuff on your list, you're probably well enough protected. If you are asking should you wear the list, the answer is yes.
> 
> Not all injuries are temporary. I'm in physical therapy school and on my clinical rotations. I've treated guys in their 30s with total knee replacements from MX and snowboarding crashes. You do not want a knee replacement.
> 
> ...


This is sound advice, just be careful and Wear the right gear for the riding you do.


----------



## Waxie (Dec 13, 2014)

After 2 years back on a bike I have had some bad crashes and wished I was wearing more protection. I have taken on a tree with my head killing the helmet so now I ride with a full face. I have busted a wrist so now wear a brace and I wear knee pads goggles and gloves and full length pants and gersy. I don't ride beyond my limits but **** happens sometimes and my old bones are taking longer to heal.

Im looking at wearing in the near future, more protection so will add

Leatt, 3df Airfit body armor, knee 3df hybrid ext pads and a dbx 6.5 neck brace

I'll likely get some padded shorts to wear under my pants as well.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Cha said:


> By body armour I mean stuff like Fox Titans which includes chest, back and shoulder protection. Do I really need them?


Are you gonna crash?

1. yes - I would wear it
2. no - I would shave down and wear only undies, so you'll be "faster" (as you put it)
3. maybe - refer to 1.
4. possibly - refer to 1.
5. not sure - refer to 1.

The second part of your post, about speed, is just plain idiotic, and the fact that you wish to go as fast as possible means inevitably you will crash, so refer to point 1.


----------



## Cha (May 20, 2015)

It is.


----------



## Cha (May 20, 2015)

@cmg 71

That wasn't the kind of help I was looking for. I really didn't register at mtbr for insults.


----------



## Waxie (Dec 13, 2014)

It's more about what you feel comfortable with, if your not comfortable put more on or slow down. If you dont your responsible for any injurys you cause yourself. 

Ask yourself why you ride, for me it's for fun and excersise and that rush I don't need to risk life and limb to get it. I also want to ride tomorrow so don't want a small mishap to cause major injury's so take some precautions, I don't care if that makes me a few seconds slower than the guy in front of me.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Cha said:


> @cmg 71
> 
> That wasn't the kind of help I was looking for. I really didn't register at mtbr for insults.


If you felt that l insulted you, you need to toughen the f&#k up, especially for those crashes you will have.

Maybe start wearing full body armour while reading MTBR, you may get less butt hurt.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Cha said:


> @cmg 71
> 
> That wasn't the kind of help I was looking for. I really didn't register at mtbr for insults.


best not to have tissue paper skin and sign up for an online forum. seems like you do need that body armor.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> If you're wearing the stuff on your list, you're probably well enough protected. If you are asking should you wear the list, the answer is yes.
> 
> Not all injuries are temporary. I'm in physical therapy school and on my clinical rotations. I've treated guys in their 30s with total knee replacements from MX and snowboarding crashes. You do not want a knee replacement.
> 
> ...


That last bit made me laugh. I actually can't bend my pinky finger from a biking accident. I like to joke that I'm a more sophisticated guy now; always doing things 'pinky out.'


----------



## Ryltar (Aug 31, 2014)

After my last summer crash where my spine decide that maybe he can reproduce by strobilation i've started wearing 7 protection sleeve base suit for my am riding.It's light and doing it's job just fine.Fun fact i don't have hip protection.When i was on trail there was some lady with kid so i yelled from like 70m that i will pass them.When i was about to pass them 5m ahead kid runned before my front wheel so i had to break and i had to crash myself or i woudl have to scratch kid from my knobs.And where i got injured? On my hip...at least it didn't break (only bruises and swelling) and lady was normal in sense that she didn't kick me in face and said that she is sorry and help me get up.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

This is an unfortunate story:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=977829﻿
My crash at Big Bear


----------



## Cha (May 20, 2015)

b-kul said:


> best not to have tissue paper skin and sign up for an online forum. seems like you do need that body armor.


Haha... I see the difference between mtbr and Quora, I'll get the body armour and be a little more careful then...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

mojoronnie said:


> You never really need protection until you need protection.


It's usually after a crash or injury that riders contemplate the need for extra protection

For DH my set up is
FF helmet
goggles
elbows
gloves
spine 
knee/shin
5 10's

I crash less than when I was first learning but Im riding faster and riding bigger features now. I'd be slower with less protection


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> It's usually after a crash or injury that riders contemplate the need for extra protection
> 
> For DH my set up is
> FF helmet
> ...


I think age is a factor too - when I was young (I'm 37+ now), I swear I was more bouncy and had an invisible teflon coating or something. I'd never have worn half the protection kit then that I do now, but I seemed to be significantly more durable. 

That being said, you are right that a crash or injury is usually a wake up call. I had a nasty crash ~18 months ago when I broke my wrist - it is still not 100% right, but at the time it meant I couldn't help as much as I wanted to with my kids etc (I couldn't pick up our 2 and 3 years olds for example) - so it kick started me to wear more padding/elbow/wrist/knee pads on rides than I would have previously, when I probably don't need to.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Any recommendation for a good base layer to use under the tld 7850?
https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/50800320


----------



## tualmbr (Jul 18, 2015)

cmg71 said:


> If you felt that l insulted you, you need to toughen the f&#k up, especially for those crashes you will have.
> 
> Maybe start wearing full body armour while reading MTBR, you may get less butt hurt.


Lol, the poor kid got hurt by words on a screen. I hope he is wearing an ANSI rated face shield next time he starts reading.


----------



## wideawakejake (Jan 18, 2015)

this may late, but the advice i am heeding is at least protect yourself as much as possible getting into gravity. I just turned 40 and come Oct will be finnaly trying some real gravity riding. I just got some used armor on pinkbike which didnt set me back hardly anything. armor may not prevent any injury depending on how you go down , but better to at least try. it doesnt take much. my wrist is still jacked up from a minor crash over 6 months ago. i would wear what you can and you can always down dress if the hard armor is too much for you. . Even here in FL i wear a FF, and now knee pads and wrist braces. its hot as balls but i guess i have now reached that age of having to suit up for battle. There is even one or two guys here that wear full body compression suits with all the other protective pads. At fist i though, ok, these guys are off kilter a little, there arent any mountains here with gravity runs and they must be cooking with all that **** on......but maybe they have gotten hurt one too many times and would rather ride than be layed up with injuries. Its a stupid thing to knock someone for trying to protect themselves. all ot takes is one and you could be done.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Im 45, my left hand is paralyzed, the wrist is mush, I'm looking at 6 months of OT and PT to get my arm and hand functional. Ive been constantly in pain for the last month and a half. Ive lost a crap load of money from lost work not to mention insurance deductibles, which have been maxxed. 

I was wearing full armor. FF, neck brace, chest, spine, arms legs, and hands.

Wear armor. If i hadnt, Id be a vegetable.


----------



## Limbik (Aug 6, 2015)

It amazes me how little protective gear most mountain bikers wear. I also ride off road motorcycles and I wear every piece of armour available. It has saved my butt many times but I've still managed to break some ribs through the gaps in what I wear. We have an expression in the motorcycle community - dress for the fall not the ride.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

How much gear you should wear mainly depends on where you're riding and your skill level. If you're a skilled rider you don't need much. If you're not as skilled, strap it on!


----------



## Limbik (Aug 6, 2015)

Accidents can happen to anyone. Some of the best riders I know have had the worst injuries. When you are starting out you definitely will fall more so you need the gear. But when you are highly skilled, you ride faster and take more risks. You will have fewer falls but but when you do the potential for injury is greater.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Limbik said:


> Accidents can happen to anyone. Some of the best riders I know have had the worst injuries. When you are starting out you definitely will fall more so you need the gear. But when you are highly skilled, you ride faster and take more risks. You will have fewer falls but but when you do the potential for injury is greater.


That is true. But skilled riders can still ride pretty fast with practically no chance of crashing out. With skills comes experience of knowing when and where you can push it and take some chances. I can't remember the last time I crashed out riding All Mountain, and I ride pretty fast with minimal gear. But as soon as I put on my full face and some pads it's just a matter of time.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

mojoronnie said:


> That is true. But skilled riders can still ride pretty fast with practically no chance of crashing out. With skills comes experience of knowing when and where you can push it and take some chances. I can't remember the last time I crashed out riding All Mountain, and I ride pretty fast with minimal gear. But as soon as I put on my full face and some pads it's just a matter of time.


false. i know quite a few riders who were just riding along familiar trails and crashed big time. trails, terrain and the dirts changes all thr time. a good recent example is the guy who died on EWS recently. he was a pinner. bad luck, wrong situation, wrong time, **** happens.

agree though, I wont wear everything all the time. but even on cardio rides, I will wear a helmet, eye protection and knee pads on the descent.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Flowy trails I keep it light with knee and elbow pads. Now if I'm going to ride some crazy rock gardens then a fox suit def helps, sucks getting a big ass rock jabbed into your back or stomach .


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mojoronnie said:


> that is true. But skilled riders can still ride pretty fast with practically no chance of crashing out. With skills comes experience of knowing when and where you can push it and take some chances. I can't remember the last time i crashed out riding all mountain, and i ride pretty fast with minimal gear. But as soon as i put on my full face and some pads it's just a matter of time.


lol


----------



## Limbik (Aug 6, 2015)

The risk of a crash is always there. The only question is do you want to minimize the risk of injury?


----------

